
App designer – become an instant millionaire - Tomsredwagon
As a parent it drives me crazy that I can&#x27;t monitor my teenage son&#x27;s snapchat messages.  Parents who actively monitor their children&#x27;s social media use never get a chance with snapchat because once the message is viewed - it&#x27;s gone.<p>Design an app that acts as a message forwarder so not only does the original user get the message but it also forwards to a second account. Therefore not only does the child - original recipient- get the message but the parent gets it delivered to their account also.<p>Charge 99 cents per download - instant multi millionaire.
======
celticninja
You want a MITM attack, first off I can't see apple letting an app like that
through their walled garden process may be easier on android as you can avoid
the play store entirely if you choose to. However whether it is feasible I
have no idea, not sure why 99cents per app would cover it either, there would
likely be done server costs involved in receiving and retransmit ting the
message too.

------
AngeloAnolin
Why only SnapChat? There's probably a ton of messaging software out there,
which in the likelihood one has created a monitoring tool for SnapChat, then
your kid would simply move to the next app.

I guess it would be better to establish trust and open communication with your
kid. No amount of technology would help you with that.

